# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  I killed my cousin?

## Kabloom

It sounds awful 0.o I know... 

Basically my cousin was an evil robot part UFO and I was holding a bat... I was hitting as hard as I could but because I was in a dream I had this weird feeling, my brother calls it determination to do the impossible, it just felt like I couldn't hit him hard enough and I soon made dents in his head and stuff... It just seems wrong to me... Anyone think this means anything? :S Does this mean my mind is telling me to kill my cousin or something?! :O Did I mention he's about 5? :3

Extra notes:

I think I was in a dark place, maybe a dark grey... Surrounded by a crowd at times... :S  :Bang head:

----------


## Kabloom

Bump... Anyone know what it means >.< ?

----------


## antiflag

It means nothing.

----------


## YYNYM

You had an argument with him or something, and your just getting out your frustrations. Happens to me all the time.

----------


## CeDeR

> It means nothing.



+1

----------


## SamTHorn

It could be related to a recent movie or video game that you've been playing. Just a thought.

~ Sam

----------


## zebrah

umm I wouldn't pay any attention to it. It's not reality. But if you were thinking about killing him while awake before this then let me call the cops.

----------

